# Bad Breath?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well it sounds crazy to say in such a young dog, but could there be an infection? Could he have broken a tooth or have something stuck in his gum? I would take him to the Vet, because that just does not seem right in such a young dog!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well it sounds crazy to say in such a young dog, but could there be an infection? Could he have broken a tooth or have something stuck in his gum? I would take him to the Vet, because that just does not seem right in such a young dog!


I've thoroughly examined his mouth and I don't see anything. He's eating normally, doesn't act sick or in pain and the only change is that I switched to grain free about a month ago.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I've thoroughly examined his mouth and I don't see anything. He's eating normally, doesn't act sick or in pain and the only change is that I switched to grain free about a month ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Geez I know that he is young for such problems, but after Teaka had her dental, they told me as soon as we opened her mouth we smelled that smell, which only means infection ( though her gums and teeth looked perfect, she had a fracture below the gum line which could only be seen on X-ray). 
Again, I know that it would be unusual for him to have such a thing at his age, but then it is unusual for a puppy to have bad breath. If the Vet got a whiff of it, they might be able to tell you if it is suspicious or not...
But of course there would be no harm in trying a different food (doubt that grain free is the issue, but just try a different grain free).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Geez I know that he is young for such problems, but after Teaka had her dental, they told me as soon as we opened her mouth we smelled that smell, which only means infection ( though her gums and teeth looked perfect, she had a fracture below the gum line which could only be seen on X-ray).
> Again, I know that it would be unusual for him to have such a thing at his age, but then it is unusual for a puppy to have bad breath. If the Vet got a whiff of it, they might be able to tell you if it is suspicious or not...
> But of course there would be no harm in trying a different food (doubt that grain free is the issue, but just try a different grain free).
> 
> ...


Agh! Now I'm freaking out about an infection. He gets neutered on November 20th. Do you think it'd be okay to ask the vet about the smell then or should I make an appointment earlier?

He shows no signs of painful chewing, no red gums, etc. He chews on toys and bones and rough houses with his mouth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Agh! Now I'm freaking out about an infection. He gets neutered on November 20th. Do you think it'd be okay to ask the vet about the smell then or should I make an appointment earlier?
> 
> He shows no signs of painful chewing, no red gums, etc. He chews on toys and bones and rough houses with his mouth.


Sorry, you know I am the worlds biggest worry wart!
So here is some more - is he going to have pre-op bloodwork and exam? If so, you could ask about it then, but um, yeah paranoid me would not bring him in for surgery if I thought there was a 1 percent chance that he had something like an infection - I would bring him in to check his mouth now, but then that is paranoid me....
Did I say that I was paranoid enough ? I swear it is only when it comes to poodles lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So I looked into it and a lot of websites say that teething can cause bad breath. I wonder if that's it? He's 5 1/2 months old...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

maybe, I don't know remember - it's been a while for me - but I betcha the Vet could tell you with one whiff!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I remember Darcy having really smelly breath at that age too. I googled it at the time and found that teething was the number one cause of stinky breath in young puppies. Here is an article I just found online :

Arrrghhh! Why Does My Puppy Have Bad Breath?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If it's just a case of bad breathe you can chop up a little fresh parsley and add it to your dog's food or get chlorophyll tablets to crush up into the food. Sometimes it's just gut smells from their food.........google 'bad breath in dogs' or 'Chlorophyll for dogs' for info!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

If he is still teething, it could be that. Callie had AWFUL breath when teething. The vet said the baby teeth roots begin to rot when the new teeth come in and that it was perfectly normal. Callie doesn't have the sweetest breath, even now, probably from her kibble. I found that adding a few drops of chlorophyll to her drinking water gets rid of bad breath and body odor. You can get chlorophyll in health food stores. Its very inexpensive and perfectly natural - it doesn't stain either.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

When my pup was teething his breath was rancid. I was somewhat concerned since it had been a while since I had a teething puppy. I checked with his breeder & she confirmed his brother also had nasty breath. A couple of days later I started finding teeth lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Chell is currently teething and losing teeth (I've found 4 so far!) But I wouldn't say she has 'bad' breath just that her breath smells metallic... like blood. I have a suuuper sensitive nose to that tho... and I can smell her poor bloody mouth sometimes just from my husband bringing her into our room at night.

I've noticed that some days are worse than others, so if you have the same thing then I wouldn't be too worried (just ask the vet at the pre-op appointment) but if it's an all day everyday and just getting worse thing then I would probably make an appointment to ask about it!


----------



## lvanalstyne8 (Oct 17, 2021)

I am dealing with same thing out of nowhere Ella who is 5 months her breath is awful. I am going to check with vet as well but hope it's just the new teeth coming in.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Please go ahead and start a new thread to discuss further. I’m closing this one to avoid any confusion.


----------

